# Taken from mother too early.



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

A week last Friday, we bought a new kitten for £80, the "breeder" told us that he was 9 weeks old and he had been wormed and treated for fleas by their vet.

We took him to our vets yesterday as he has had diarrohea since he moved in with us, we understand that the stress of a new home and also changing their diet slightly can cause tummy upsets.

We were told by the vet that our kitten was more likely to be around 5 weeks old and upon inspection he also has fleas.

I felt that 9 weeks old was a little too early, but 5 weeks is just cruel to be taken away from his mother.. But I can't see the R.S.P.C.A being at all interested.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If you gave them a call they would prob go an inspect and they would prob just giv the owners some advise to educate them.After that if they did it again and some1 complained the rspca would probably take harder action.5 weeks is early and yeah kitten may eat n drink on its own but there are so many more reasons why they shud stay with mum longer. hope this helps good luck. sara x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If they're physically weaned not entirely sure if kittens are at 5 weeks then it's legal to sell them and unless they have tv cameras there I doubt the RSPCA will do anything. It is far far too young though hopefully some of the breeders will be along with advice soon


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think our main concern was that we could have done something to harm him without us knowing his actual age.

We aren't kitten experts and I was scouring these forums and reading books for the best advice on how to treat kittens who were 9/10 weeks old.

I've read some horror stories about kittens dying from the wrong care and it's genuinely scared us.

But Pickle is now being cared for and loved like nothing else, so he'll be better soon :001_smile:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think, if the vet has given the all-clear and the kitten is healthy, the next big risk is a social one. Kittens learn how to behave when mum tells them off. You may find he has a few behavioural problems as a result of this. I don't know how widespread these issues would be - I mean, he won't have had much time to watch mum toilet in a tray or scratching a post. Then there may be biting/scratching without realising he is hurting you as he was never told off as a kitten. You will have to bare all this in mind when handling him.


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

One good thing is that he is already litter trained, which for a 5 week old kitten is rather good and he has just lastnight started to climb his scratching tree, so hopefully he will have a good scratch on the way up.
He does scratch and bite us quite aggressively, even when we aren't touching him, are there any ways to curb this?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Micky78 said:


> One good thing is that he is already litter trained, which for a 5 week old kitten is rather good and he has just lastnight started to climb his scratching tree, so hopefully he will have a good scratch on the way up.
> He does scratch and bite us quite aggressively, even when we aren't touching him, are there any ways to curb this?


Make a fuss if he is naughty. Put him out of the room or maybe even squeal as if in pain. He will soon realise the fun stops when he starts scratching or biting. :nono:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah i agree with the chance of social problems.

Did you not ask for the kittens dob?

I would be furious and would definetely give the 'breeder' a call back!

It sadly is legal and unless they are being kept in unsuitable/cruel conditions, there is nothing that the RSPCA will do.

All we can do is stop buying from people like this, adopt moggies from rescue centres, or buy a pedigree from a reputable breeder. Anyone who is buying a moggie should really be grilling the breeder.

I would immedietely put him down on the floor if he bites or scratches, attention for good behaviour only! Clip his claws often to keep serious scratches to a minimum.

I'm sure little Pickle (great name) will have a great home with you, would love to see photos please


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah we asked DOB and she told is it was 15/1/11, she also told us his dad was a pedigree, not exactly sure if this was true.

The house was a little bit crammed and not exactly ideal to breed cats but I'm no expert.

I will follow both your advice and put him on the floor and ignore him.

We were curious of his weight so we used some old kitchen scales which he loved sitting in....


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

....and another all sleepy on his heat-cushion....


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh bless him!! What a sweetie!! 

Out of interest, what weight is he?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Pickle is gorgeous.I agree with alisondalziel ,stop play immediatley if he bites and say nothing just walk away.If you react at all to his biting he will take it that you are engaging in his "play".Reward good,ignore bad and never use physical/verbal punishment(not suggesting you would).He will possibly need a bit more cafeful handling ie dont use your hands/fingers as toys .If he does bite distract with a toy ,if that doesnt work then you just stop and leave him.Return in a few minutes and start play again ,but stop if he bites .Good luck and lucky Pickle to have found such caring slaves.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

did you not wonder why he was so tiny? kittens are double his size at 9weeks, they arent normally treated for fleas un less the home has fleas, but he should have been womred from 4weeks of age,

kittens are Not eating/drinking alone by 5weeks of age, some havent even tried food, and they drink up until they leave at 12weeks most of them!

mine are always litter trained bvy 5weeks luckyily your little one is, with the biting id do a yelp and stop the play, he has learning zero from his littermates or mum so its up to you know im afraid! ddidnt you reda up about kittens before getting him?: they shouldnt leave mum until 12weeks of age, be fully vac etc, although moggies/crosses/unreg kittens are normally 'got rid' of from 5-8weeks of age purely as the 'breeder' doesnt want to spend more as they want as much profit as possible. :


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

"Good luck and lucky Pickle to have found such caring slaves" :001_smile:

Thank you Alison and Buffie, he was weighed by the vet yesterday and he is 550 grams.

I will follow your advice, he is learning to play a little bit more nicely, but got a bit to go.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely kitten. I really don't understand why kittens so often are rehomed too early. Many of these moggy breeders say they love kittens, all cats should be a mom at least once blah blah blah and then once the kits have arrived, they seem to be terribly keen to get rid of them asap. Humans, eh?
My own cat, a rescue that I got as an adult, was obviously taken from her mom too soon. At almost 3 years old, she still has behaviour problems and really doesn't seem to know how to behave around humans and other cats:glare:
OP, your boy is a lucky one to have such devoted humans.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ur so rite there


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

That's about the right weight for 5 weeks, wee soul.


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

we gout our male cat very early at 6 weeks... back then we were uneducated as far as cats go in all honesty and didnt realise what we'd done. But in all honesty hes now a year and a month old neutered and just gone plain lazy/very affectionate he'd always come over and give you the head bump and cuddle up on you and purr, but he does it so often now its unreal. you may have got your cat early but you do a good enough job and your cat will be just fine


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwww your little Pickle is a wee cutie!!! 

I'm assuiming that he is the only cat you have from the comments you made re 'reading up' before getting him. Would you consider getting a 2nd kitten - from a rescue centre this time! - with whom he could play and get a bit more 'cat savvy'?

I got Merson at 6 weeks - he was part of an accidental litter & the owner was adamant that she wanted rid asap - but fortunately I had two other cats. My eldest Sluggie - who was SUCH a sweetie - took the wee fella under his wing and sorted him out. As such, I have never had any problems with his behaviour. He's a wee smasher!! 

I've attached a couple of piccies - the first one is Merson running riot over Sluggie & the second where Sluggie shows him EXACTLY who is the boss!!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

For the biting/scratching I find 'hissing' to be quite effective at telling them off :lol: You do feel a bit silly but that's what mum would have done.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a gorgeous little thing he is. Its sad the breeder lied about his age, meaning they did know he was to young to go to a new home, maybe the money was more important than the kitten its self, glad he has found a loving caring home with you _


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

hes gorgeous !!!...such a shame that people lie about things like that 
but hes found his forever home with you 

i agree with the ignoring and putting him down when he behaves badly..but when hes not...give him 1 million cuddles...honey used to sleep around my neck for hrs every night  when we first got her..i got nothing done !!!
but it was lovely x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwww your little Pickle is a wee cutie!!!
> 
> I'm assuiming that he is the only cat you have from the comments you made re 'reading up' before getting him. Would you consider getting a 2nd kitten - from a rescue centre this time! - with whom he could play and get a bit more 'cat savvy'?
> 
> ...


oh my god is it the white kitten? stunning, i love white kittens :001_wub:


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwww your little Pickle is a wee cutie!!!
> 
> I'm assuiming that he is the only cat you have from the comments you made re 'reading up' before getting him. Would you consider getting a 2nd kitten - from a rescue centre this time! - with whom he could play and get a bit more 'cat savvy'?
> 
> ...


Yes he is our only cat, we've both had cats all our lives but this is our first kitten, so yes we were duped good and proper, but least the kitten has a good home and is being looked after now 

We can't get another kitten for a while, when we do, we will get one from a place that is reputable instead of buying one from a greedy breeder.

Cute kitties you have, I love the white ones too


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad he's come to you  He might not have had the best start but he's a very lucky boy now

ps he's gorgeous! :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------

